# HR10-250 for OTA HD DVR without D*?



## mboland (Nov 19, 2004)

I own my HR10-250 and was wondering if it will be a dead box if I leave D*. Can I still use the OTA tuning/DVR features if I have D* cancel my subscription or will that completely disable all features of the receiver? Im willing to do mods or anything to keep the OTA HD DVR functions of this box if I leave D*. I paid $1000 two years ago for the system and would like to keep using it as a OTA DVR (95% of my HD recordings are OTA anyway) if at all possible.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

You can use it as an OTA tuner, and you can pause live TV, but you won't be able to record anything without DirecTV service.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You will have yourself a nice expensive doorstop when you leave DTV, although you can pull the hard drive and use it in your PC. The DVR will not function without the DVR tier active on your access card. The DVR tier will become inactive when you discontinue your DTV account. 

You could disconnect the sat feed but you'll get constant nag messages about not being able to find the sat signal. The DVR tier will also expire after a short while so you'll lose in either case. 

You also won't get any program guide without a sat feed, although you can actually use the HDTivo with the guide for OTA reception without paying a fee. You just won't be able to record anything. You'll get an occasional nag message about activating your DVR service but that's a minor annoyance.


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

> You also won't get any program guide without a sat feed, although you can actually use the HDTivo with the guide for OTA reception without paying a fee.


This sounds contradictory. Are you saying you get the OTA guide data without paying the fee? If so, how is the data delivered without a sat feed? Landline?


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

No it wont work unless you have the first release of the HR10-250. For example if you repeat guided setup and you select Off-Air only it wont tune anything.


----------

